# Female Needed



## edmac62

*Lonely in Huntsville*

I have a flightless male feral pigeon that is in need of a flightless female. I would be able to travel within 250 miles of Huntsville, AL to either pick up or drop him off. He's a real cutey but is lonely!


----------



## Reti

I will be going to the wild life center on Sunday and they have many birds up for adoption. Let me know if you would like me to ship you a bird, maybe they have a disabled one.

Reti


----------



## edmac62

That would be wonderful if you come across a flightless feral female. I will pay for shipping. Thanks for everything!


----------



## Reti

I will let you know on Sunday. Thank you so much for offering a home to a disabled pijie.

Reti


----------



## maryjane

I hope it works out!!


----------



## Grimaldy

Hi edmac,
I have a flightless feral hen; someone's dog bit off the wing at the wrist.
I can ship when the cold weather breaks. She has been with me for over a year now and attaches herself to males that are passing through, but for the obvious reason can not join them. If you are interested, send a PM so we can connect.


----------



## Pidgey

Glad to see that you're still in the game, Grimaldy!

Pidgey


----------



## edmac62

Grimaldy, i wasn't sure if my last two emails went thru to you. Did you receive....if not i will resend. Thanks, ED


----------



## Grimaldy

Hi edmac,

I am posting publicly so the other members of the forum know about our exchange.

I spoke to your vet about you, he had nothing but good things to say about you. Apparently you and your wife have been taking in stray homeless dogs and spending money on medical care for them. I also spoke to the Humane Society in your town, although they don't recognize your name they regard your vet as highly professional and trustworthy.

I will pay for the shipping and box. I just want to wait for a little while until the cold weather breaks up here.

I found this little girl as a squab; someone's dog had bitten the wing off at the "wrist joint" leaving a protruding stub. When I found her she was laying right in the roadway of a city street, facing with her back to oncoming traffic. A friendly vet trimmed off the protruding bone, and with Pidgey's advice and assistance we got the skin to close and she healed up just fine. She will never fly however, but she wants in the worst way to find a mate. All of the cripples I pick up she looks to for some kind of relationship.

So just take good care of her, she has been through a lot.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you for posting, Grimaldy! I sure hope this adoption works out. Please do keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## edmac62

Hi Grimaldy, thank you for being thorough during your background check. I promise you that I will do everything and anything in my power to give your pigeon a safe and happy home. Just let me know when and how to take the next step. Is there anything i should know about introducing them for the first time? Thanks again, edmac


----------



## Grimaldy

Hi edmac,

Yes, you do not want to put her in the same cage with the male immediately, or one of them will take a severe beating. Put her in a cage about a foot away so they can see each other and look each other over for a week or so. Afterwards, if you let the male out he will probably come right over to her cage for a closer look and go into bowing and cooing. If you let them come together, try to do it in a closed room so that one of them can escape if the courtship gets rocky. On the other hand they may take to each other right off the bat, but give them some time to look each other over.

She gets Foy's "Ace" pigeon pellets, with a bit of shelled corn or unsalted peanuts. I use a plastic bottle cap about 3 1/2 inches in diameter and one inch deep as a feeding cup. It is easy to clean and sterilize and provides one day of feed.. She is used to drinking out of a small jar about 3 inches in diameter and about two inches high, but she is pretty quick to learn. I originally had three no flyers, and during the summer on weekends I would let them out of their cages in my basement for fresh air and exercise in the back yard. She had no difficulty learning her way out of the basement, up the stairs, through the kitchen, down the back enclosed porch and out the door to the yard. At sundown, they would all wait at the door and march back, through the kitchen, down the stairs, right to their own boxes. Unfortunately, one afternoon I turned my back for five minutes and went into the house and a hawk tried to take them. Two died of their injuries, but this one survived. She has been sitting on unfertile eggs for the past week, that I did not take away or she would lay another two promptly. If she continues laying, she will need some calcium added to her feed in small amounts. Laying depletes body calcium.

The weather is breaking up here, so I will ship in a week or two and I will give you the tracking number and let you know she is on the way.
Kind regards,


----------



## edmac62

Thank you Grimaldy! I ordered Foy's Pigeon Food online it should be here in three days. "Prince Harry" is excited about meeting his new friend. Just let me know "when" and "what" the next step is. Thanks Again, Ed


----------



## Grimaldy

HI edmac,

The cold weather is breaking up here and I should be able to ship her next week.
Send me a PM with an address and zip code.


----------



## Grimaldy

Hi edmac,

The last snow storm will be this weekend. Will ship next week
Stand by.


----------



## Skyeking

I hope you don't mind me butting in, but I'm getting excited just thinking of them meeting. 

We just played matchmaker with my handicapped (broken wing) male pigeon, Hamilton and Penelope (also had a broken wing), who resides in Virginia. We drove the distance and met in the middle and it was nice to meet her owner, Laurie in person. They hit it off and it was love at first sight. 

I know this is one of the best things you will do for both birds, I have no doubt. 

Please do share pictures , we will all enjoy that!!!


----------



## Grimaldy

*Traveling girl*










How do I look? Do you think he will like me?


----------



## Reti

Absolutely, he will love you.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Grimaldy said:


> How do I look? Do you think he will like me?


POSITIVELY! You are SO cute, I'm sure it will be love at first sight!


----------



## Lovebirds

Look at those black toenails. Looks like she had a manicure for the new bo......yes, pictures please.


----------



## Skyeking

Lovebirds said:


> Look at those black toenails. Looks like she had a manicure for the new bo......yes, pictures please.


I DO love those new darker shades of polish that have been coming out with, don't you?


----------



## Grimaldy

*On the way!*










O.K. I am all ready to go. I will miss you, don't forget to write to me.


----------



## Reti

Have a nice trip sweet little bird. And keep us updated.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC

I just now caught up with this thread and want you both to know how happy I am that this is taking place. She is a lovely little pigeon and I wish her a safe journey and happy life.


----------



## Skyeking

Have a safe and wonderful trip sweetie, please let us know when you safely arive, with pictures too!!!


----------



## edmac62

Hi Grimaldy, she arrived today (3/26) safe and sound. She is a pretty girl! I introduced them just as you advised in a previous thread. They seem to really like each other! I will keep you updated on their courtship and I'll post some pictures soon. Thanks again! You made "Prince Harry" complete. Ed


----------



## Grimaldy

Hi edmac,

How is Baby doing? Any pictures for us to see?


----------



## Feather

I missed this thread. You guys are great match makers. I love happy endings.


----------



## Skyeking

Yes, we would like an update and PICTURES   ..please!?

Thank you.


----------



## Margarret

I just caught up with this thread. How are they doing? What great guys you both are getting these two together.

Margaret


----------



## edmac62

Hi Everyone, "Prince Harry" and "Sweetie" are doing fine. They took to each other after just a few days. They follow each other around during "playtime" and seem to be joined at the hip. He has become a completely different bird since her arrival. He is much more relaxed and seems to be enjoying his new life. She seems to really fancy him...always keeping him in her sight. I tried unsuccessfully to upload pictures. I will be seeking advice from a co-worker tomorrow (4/16) on how to upload pics. Be looking for them on 4/17. Thanks again, edmac


----------



## Grimaldy

Thank-you, Edmac!


----------



## clawsywp

aw this is such a lovely story! So nice to read, and a lovely happily ever after, thu its just the beginning for them  its wonderful.
its just so nice to read! I cant wait to see pictures either!


----------



## Nosferatu09

beautiful, she's quite a beautiful little bird =] adorable, cant wait to see the pictures =]


----------



## Grimaldy

Hi edmac,

I wanted to check with you and see if everything is still going alright with
your recent adoption.
Any news?


----------

